# What was REALLY in that pipe weed?



## HobbitGirl (Nov 4, 2002)

Has anyone ever thought it strange that hobbits ate so much? Why would so small a creature eat six meals a day? I think the hobbits all had the munchies from too much "pipe weed".


----------



## Glamdring (Nov 5, 2002)

hmmm..........
makes you wonder, you bring up a good point


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 5, 2002)

hahahahahaahhahahahhaahahaha...

errr...yeah,good point.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Nov 5, 2002)

So does anyone have any quotes to support this? I would give some, but I can't think of any at the moment. I think the fact that hobbits eating so much is suspicious enough, but I would like to hear imput from others as well.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *So does anyone have any quotes to support this? I would give some, but I can't think of any at the moment. I think the fact that hobbits eating so much is suspicious enough, but I would like to hear imput from others as well.  *



I don't have any quotes,only experience to support this...But Gandalf and Saruman don't seem to be eating that much...hmmm


----------



## Anira the Elf (Nov 6, 2002)

* laughs evily* 
thats soooo funny!!!


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 6, 2002)

hmmmm... interesting theory


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey, as a long ago thread pointed out. Tolkien is full of drug related references.

Pipe weed
Lots of beer and wine
The "CRACK" of Doom
Lord of the [drug] Rings.
And you know what they were "doing off" the Mirror of Galadriel...

You could take it as far as you wanted really. And what _was_ really in that Lembas anyway?

Hmmm?


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah, the lembas! and Old Toby, I wonder what he was like


----------



## captin_obvious (Nov 8, 2002)

i dont think its a herb.....i think it POT! hallo, HobbitGirl!


----------



## 7doubles (Nov 13, 2002)

i'm down to "bag end" now!!! need to get to the green dragon soon!!


----------



## redankles (Nov 21, 2002)

For sure the hobbits toked!

Sauraman said something along the lines of "Too much of the haflings weed has clouded your judgement" to gandalf.

The shire is most definetly a dope smokers nirvana. Loads of smoke, loadsa food, chilled out place to stay....


----------



## Dragon (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *But Gandalf and Saruman don't seem to be eating that much...hmmm *




Hobbits are way smaller than Gandalf and Saruman, and they might have different types of weeds in Hobbiton.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 7, 2002)

Yeah but Saruman was using Hobbit pipe weed as was evident when they found those barrels of Long Leaf. It would have been interesting to see some of Theoden's and Merry's conversations about Herb Lore


----------



## Snaga (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JanitorofAngmar _
> *You could take it as far as you wanted really. And what was really in that Lembas anyway? *



It keeps you going all day, right? * muses * Viagra?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 8, 2002)

It was supposed to curb your hunger as well as get better and better and more addicting the more you ate sound like any drugs anyone knows of?


----------



## Froggum (Dec 8, 2002)

Actually, it sounds a lot like chocolate. Mmmmmmmmmm... Snickers.


----------



## 7doubles (Dec 9, 2002)

souns like Tastycake cup cakes


----------



## Dragon (Dec 9, 2002)

kit kats and doritos, not together of course


----------



## HobbitGirl (Dec 9, 2002)

If they had Doritos in ME, there would be whole towns in the Shire that made and sold them...cause the choice snack of somone high on "pipe weed" is the Dorito.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 9, 2002)

really? maybe that's why I like doritos so much!


----------



## Athelas (Dec 10, 2002)

*"It comes in bongloads? I'm getting one!"*

Hobbits were once Numenoreans who became so enamoured of Marijuana that their appetites grew as their stature dwindled. "Getting Small on a Saturday Night" became a favorite passtime among the "half-lings," a name attributed to their tendency to buy only a half-ounce at a time. 

Instead of the normal breakfast, lunch and dinner bongloads, Hobbits also enjoy Second Breakfast, Elevensies, and Four-Twenties.


----------



## Oren (Dec 10, 2002)

Well maybe it's their size...My little cousin (She's 2 1/2) and she eats like 10 meals a day...I have no idea how she stuffs it all in!!


----------



## Dragon (Dec 10, 2002)

that is beleivable....


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

Mirruvor, healthy stength giving drink, or sickening steroid?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 12, 2002)

both.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 12, 2002)

THC. Gotta be. 
I wonder what the ME equivalent of High Times was?


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, and they also must exersice a lot because a lot of them are skinny.


----------



## Oren (Jan 1, 2003)

(With the exception of Sam and some others...)
In the hobbit it tells that most of the hobbits were usually outside in the summer and didn't stay in thier hobbit hole's often. And they do a lot of gardening so they would be outside and everything even more...


----------



## Bombadillo (Jan 2, 2003)

pipe weed? well, if you drive it even further (not that I'm against weed or something) when saruman turned bad, he had loads of the hobbits leaf in his cellars, and didn't he said that the halflings leaf had clouded Gandalfs mind??

poor dwarfs in the hobbits, the whole room was filled with smoke, and dwarfs are even shorter of stature then hobbits.....


----------

